# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  [IIS]dmarrer site en ligne de commande

## pinocchio

Bonjour,
Sur mon IIS, j'ai 3 sites. L'un d'eux me poser problme, j'ai donc vooulu l'arrter et le redmarrer. Pour l'arrter pas de souci mais pour le remettre en marche, il n'a pas voulu en cliquant sur le bouton lecture, j'ai eu le sablier un temps infini sans rsultat.
Connaissez-vous un autre moyen de dmarrer un site?
Cordialement
Pinocchio

----------


## pinocchio

J'ai un message au bout d'un long moment
"le serveur RPC n'est pas disponible".

----------


## peppena

dans les service , il y en a un que son nom contient RPC , dmarre le

----------


## pinocchio

Malheureusement il y'en a 2 l'un marche et le seond ne veut pas se lancer.
Merci
J'ai galement essay    iisreset /restart mais ca ne marche pas non plus

----------


## suchiwa

> J'ai un message au bout d'un long moment
> "le serveur RPC n'est pas disponible".


Bonjour,

Quelques pistes:

net start iisasmin
net start spooler

Attention aux dpendances des services.

Vincent

----------

